# Finally building a layout



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

So after over 3 years of collecting, refurbishing and repairing my locomotives and cars, the blizzard last week finally pushed me to build a table top layout. It is a 4' by 8' and I got the track layout plan from a fellow member of the Lionel Train FaceB group I belong to.

Now, I just need to keep the momentum going, and decide what to put down as roadbed on the plywood, or maybe just paint it green. Not going to do much for scenery at this point.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Maybe just a couple of grass mats?

I definitely wouldn't leave raw (or even painted) OSB for the base, though. Too rough and prone to splinters and chips.


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Maybe just a couple of grass mats?
> 
> I definitely wouldn't leave raw (or even painted) OSB for the base, though. Too rough and prone to splinters and chips.


Good point. I was thinking maybe cork or indoor/outdoor carpet. I also saw some 1/2" thick foam insulation sandwich sheets in 4' by 8' at HD. I could probably paint that.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Togatown said:


> Good point. I was thinking maybe cork or indoor/outdoor carpet. I also saw some 1/2" thick foam insulation sandwich sheets in 4' by 8' at HD. I could probably paint that.


RonthePirate has an O gauge layout and uses an artificial turf mat... it looks good and sounds like it was an easy solution to work with. Could be the way to go for you...

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

